# By looking at me you'd never guess that...



## ashmamma84 (Jun 20, 2007)

finish the sentence.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm part Korean


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm fat.     


Nah, really. That I cry like a baby at sappy love stories!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm part Korean



When I was 10 years old, I fooled someone into thinking I was part Korean. But this kid was a pyschopath, he tried to set me on fire and would kill small animals.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 20, 2007)

That I have a big mean streak.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2007)

Some people find me sexy.


----------



## jack (Jun 20, 2007)

i go to midnight hp book releases and midnight openings of hp movies.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 20, 2007)

That I can curse like a sailor during sex. :batting:


----------



## MMcC (Jun 20, 2007)

Beneath my sedate and somewhat butch clothing I am tattooed with intricate scrollwork and knotwork from 2 inches below my nape to 1/2 an inch above the top of my tailbone...

and that I write erotic romance.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 20, 2007)

That I have a major potty mouth.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 20, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> Some people find me sexy.




Let's amend that to "some people find me _extremely_ sexy,":smitten: or have you forgotten where you are?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 20, 2007)

That I used to have shoulder length hair back in my musician days.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 20, 2007)

If you're in a store and *every* noise-making toy/stuffed animal suddenly starts up simultaneously... I'm responsible.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 20, 2007)

jack said:


> i go to midnight hp book releases and midnight openings of hp movies.


ME TOO. i'm always the oldest, and i don't care.


MMcC said:


> Beneath my sedate and somewhat butch clothing I am tattooed with intricate scrollwork and knotwork from 2 inches below my nape to 1/2 an inch above the top of my tailbone...
> 
> and that I write erotic romance.



GREAT. now i wanna see. i'm a tattoo junkie.



now onto me...

...i'm half italian.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm a cryptozoology nut!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 20, 2007)

I can burp better than all men i know.


----------



## imfree (Jun 20, 2007)

....that I give great HUGGZZ, hahaha.


----------



## gameguy (Jun 20, 2007)

I can make objects remain perfectly still using *only the power of my mind*!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 21, 2007)

I can quote the entire movie "The Godfather."


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 21, 2007)

...that I have done professional theater.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> That I can curse like a sailor during sex. :batting:



You're right, I'd NEVER have guessed that...but I definitely believe it!!! Always wanted to tell you the pics in your yahoo group look awesome! You're really a beautiful lady!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 21, 2007)

*I give great foot massages *


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 21, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> That I used to have shoulder length hair back in my musician days.



Seconded! Down past my shoulder blades and scraggly as all hell. Finally chopped it off during the great heatwave of '99 -- I was getting dreadlocks every morning when I didn't want to be .


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2007)

... I'm daydreaming about a zombie invasion.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 21, 2007)

I started out as an Animal Science major in college, and I've had my arm inside a cow's va-jay-jay up to the elbow.


----------



## love dubh (Jun 21, 2007)

...I fantasize sexually more about woman than men.

...it is *impossible* to get me high. 

...I LOVE LOVE LOVE the BBC miniseries of _Pride & Prejudice_. Jennifer Ehle is a cutie. ^_^


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2007)

Maire! I was just wondering today where you were, after realizing I hadn't seen you around for a while. 

The only thing I can think of is that people tell me that I don't look my age, so that I guess.


----------



## love dubh (Jun 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Maire! I was just wondering today where you were, after realizing I hadn't seen you around for a while.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that people tell me that I don't look my age, so that I guess.



I haven't had my computer in a month. The government shut it down, AKA my harddrive died. And my motherboard crapped itself. I hope to have it tomorrow.


I'm glad to know that I'm missed. Thank you, love.


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2007)

No wonder. The board isn't the same without you, cutie. You were missed. :kiss2:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jun 21, 2007)

That I have a very tender heart plus I can cuss like a sailor as well!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 21, 2007)

I cry way too easily - I'm actually very sensitive. 

I like animals infinately more than people

I'm half German (my sister is blonde)


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> finish the sentence.


Ash, what's yours?


----------



## Friday (Jun 21, 2007)

That I was exactly the kind of person your Mother didn't want you hanging out with in high school.


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2007)

And you and I would have gotten into so much trouble together had we known each other then.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 21, 2007)

I have tattoos, I'm almost 20, I have a pretty mean tornado kick, and I can also make some mean arroz con candules.  
You also can't tell that I prefer larger women. Until I get my "I Love BBW" clothing set going.


----------



## Friday (Jun 21, 2007)

> And you and I would have gotten into so much trouble together had we known each other then.



Nope. I was good at sneaky. I never got caught and neither did my cohorts. Used to piss my little sisters off no end when they got the 'Why can't you be like your sister?' speech. As long as your grades are good and they don't find your bc pills, you can party 'til dawn.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

...REFUSE to be like my Mother! 

CeCe xx


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 21, 2007)

By looking at me you'd never guess that...

* I sometimes don't eat enough 
* I briefly held a job as a vibrator reviewer
* I used to want to be the first female pitcher in the major leagues
* I'm my age (? maybe occasionally?--humor me)


----------



## Suicide Jade (Jun 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> By looking at me you'd never guess that...
> 
> 
> * I briefly held a job as a vibrator reviewer
> *



where do you sign up for that job? O_O


----------



## Suicide Jade (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm heavy into the paranormal
i read tarot cards and do numerology..
i sing
i'm hungry as hell at the moment
and i have the foulest mouth outside any pirate ship ever.. *i can clean it up when need be though*


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 21, 2007)

That I've appeared nude on national tv....

Tracey xx


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 21, 2007)

By looking at me you'd never guess that i am quite schooled in clog dancing.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 21, 2007)

...I'm 35 years old

...I eat healthier than some skinny people I know - a lot of people say to me.. how the hell are you fat???

...when I was a teenager I was a batcaver

...I have Lupus


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 21, 2007)

By looking at me you'd never guess that,
I cry when I hear of bad things happening to children and animals on the news,
I am hugely into politics,
I love the law (even though the justice system sucks),
I dont kill insects,
and I am a really sweet girl underneath all the poop-talking. (This is top secret info, you will be eliminated if this is revealed outside of this forum)


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm having a bad day (very good at hiding it)

And

That I color my hair. It looks so damn natural.


----------



## fat&happy (Jun 21, 2007)

I had 10 years of ballet lessons.


----------



## Tad (Jun 21, 2007)

-	That I log upwards of two thousand kilometers on my bicycle each year
-	That Im a very skilled, aggressive, and fast down-hill skier
-	That I love angry or edgy music, from protest songs to gangster rap

-Ed


----------



## Tooz (Jun 21, 2007)

- That I can be a complete and total spaz
- That I'm not actually 100% fully Italian

There are probably more, but whatevs.


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, here's a good one: I eat more than everyone else I know.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2007)

That I used to look like the long lost fat member of ZZ Top...mid belly beard and mid back length hair. (currently doing a fat Mr Clean impression)

That I was in a bicycle touring club in college.

That I used to fit in an MG Midget

That I was house manager for the frat that was in part, an influence on the movie Animal House...the frat had been known as the Ape House for years, noted for "antics", on about every kind of probation they could think of (and a few they had to create for the situations) at one time or another, and one of the head guys responsible for the movie was an alum (as was Tim Conway)

That I spent almost 13 years (including the disco era) manning a traveling DJ & light show system...and we were VERY good at it. We worked 3 states...had to turn down requests as far away as Houston and Boston, played for weddings of 2 senator's "children", and in one family, played for weddings of 3 generations of family members.

That I spent about 5 years working as the roadie/light/soundboard person for a big band.

That I'm NOT a biker...as in motorcycle gang. For some unfathomable to me reason a lot of folks assume that I am <shrug>


----------



## butch (Jun 21, 2007)

one of my nicknames in high school was 'second grade slut,' 'cuz, well, I was very popular in elementary school with the boys.


----------



## bigvegan (Jun 21, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm part Korean



Make sure that part of you is extra careful about the electric fans...  


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death
http://www.fandeath.net/


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 21, 2007)

I have both an indifferent side and apathetic side to my personality. Not sure which side is the most dominate and to be honest, I really don't care.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 21, 2007)

By looking at me you'd never guess that...

...I was on the fencing team in college.

...I used to take my class notes in Latin.

...I have been known to go around the block to avoid disturbing a robin who was taking a bath in a puddle.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 21, 2007)

I can be very brassy and bold on the outside, but I will cry at the drop of a hat.... I am VERY emotional.

I'm a workaholic during the day, but when I get home, I do almost nothing.

I'm the healthiest fat person I know.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Ash, what's yours?



Here goes:

I don't always dress to impress.

Part of my heritage is Italian.

I can pick up things with my toes.


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I can be very brassy and bold on the outside, but I will cry at the drop of a hat.... I am VERY emotional.
> 
> I'm a workaholic during the day, but when I get home, I do almost nothing.
> 
> I'm the healthiest fat person I know.




........those things without even seeing. Here, have some
publicly admiring HUGGZZ(((Vi)))!!!


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2007)

That my life-goal is to be spiritually Larger-Than-Life.


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2007)

Mini said:


> Oh, here's a good one: I eat more than everyone else I know.


I have never known a skinny boy who didn't. Ever.


ashmamma84 said:


> I can pick up things with my toes.


Me, too. I can do other things with them, too -- which I shan't mention...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2007)

used to be somewhat tomboyish as a girl.
have a temper with a sharp tongue when the occasion arises...
support most feminist issues.
am more intelligent and quick witted than most people realize at first. 
can outcurse a sailor. 
work my ass off when I put myself to a job. 
enjoy walking for exercise and spending time in parks. 
used to a staff-sergeant in high school ROTC.
like playing poker and chess. 
know a lot about how cars operate.
know how to fix the plumbing on my toilet and sink.
like to listen to EDM/Trance/House music- tempered with hard rock such as Marilyn Manson and Danzig. 
used to be a good roller skater.
have always been the main disciplinarian of my children.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 21, 2007)

COUPLE MORE:

I am very heavily into Alternative/Natural health
I am very spiritual.
I read tarot and do Pendulum readings


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm a die hard fan of the brother and sister duo The Carpenters, even though she was so damn thin!


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 21, 2007)

*I teach Law for more than 200 students...* :wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Jun 21, 2007)

...Am so very insecure at times...
...almost died in a refridgerator when i was 7...
...jealous that my mom can get a date when i cant...
...I'm VERY VERY flexible...
...finally came out of the "Bi" closet when i was 26...I'm 29 now...


ok..im done for now lol


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 21, 2007)

...I'm a Reiki Master.

I also used to be a Certified Hypnotherapist, but gave it up.

Looking at my red hair, fair skin, and freckles, you'd think I'm mostly Irish, but I'm more Lithuanian than Irish. (My dad was 100% Lithuanian, while my mom was Irish, Scottish, and Alsacian. (She had ancestors from Alsace/Lorraine who came here during the Revolutionalry War as Hessian soldiers fighting for the British.)

I lived 40 miles from NYC for most of my life, but never went to the Empire State Building, Carnagie Hall, Shea Stadium, or Radio City Music Hall. (I did go to the Statue of Liberty and Yankee Stadium, and I remember driving past the Polo Grounds before they tore it down.)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> ...I'm a Reiki Master.
> 
> I used to be a Certified Hypnotherapist, but gave it up.



Oooh, now that's interesting. I am becoming very into Ayurveda...I want to find a good Reiki Master and eventually take classes to become one myself.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 21, 2007)

I can play the piano too... I'm not Itzak Perlman or anything, but I can play.


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 21, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> I'm a die hard fan of the brother and sister duo The Carpenters, even though she was so damn thin!




really? I love them so much, I always pick their song for karaoke, you have great taste.


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm on the fast track to age 50.....:shocked:


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 21, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> really? I love them so much, I always pick their song for karaoke, you have great taste.


Karen Carpenter had a magical voice and I've always loved them and Captain and Tenille (sp) pretty much all the artists on A&M and IRS Records.

She was also a pretty good drummer, she's no Meg White but she held her own.

Favorite Carpenter song: Superstar (Luther Vandross covered it and they are both equally as good)


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 21, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> Karen Carpenter had a magical voice and I've always loved them and Captain and Tenille (sp) pretty much all the artists on A&M and IRS Records.
> 
> She was also a pretty good drummer, she's no Meg White but she held her own.
> 
> Favorite Carpenter song: Superstar (Luther Vandross covered it and they are both equally as good)




lol...my 2 very favorite songs from the Carpenters are Superstar, the way she sings it is haunting and a tie between "Hurting Each other" and "Goodbye to Love". Nice to meet a fellow Carpenters fan.


----------



## Emma (Jun 21, 2007)

... That when I accidently ran over my cats tail with my computer chair (a while back now) I was so upset* that my mum nearly had to take my to hospital before she took the cat to the vets.**

** I calmed down as soon as she said about the hospital. We took the cat to the vet, a quick painkiller shot and she was as good as ever 

*panic attack (my mum hadn't seen me have one before)


----------



## cammy (Jun 21, 2007)

This thread reminds me of that new TV show, "Identity."


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 21, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> I'm a die hard fan of the brother and sister duo The Carpenters, even though she was so damn thin!



I have to agree with that one, although oh do I get crap for it. She had an amazing voice!! Smooth, deep, fluid, always onpitch, expressive....emotive. I really like her.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 21, 2007)

...that I am probably the biggest Spongebob fan over the age of 25 (especially in the category "over the age of 25, with no children to force them to watch it").


----------



## Tina (Jun 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> used to be somewhat tomboyish as a girl.
> have a temper with a sharp tongue when the occasion arises...
> support most feminist issues.
> am more intelligent and quick witted than most people realize at first.
> ...


GEF, none of these things are surprising. You have exhibited righteous anger, compassion, toughness, intelligence, and so much more (I've 'seen' you cuss  ). This thread is more for things that would surprise us.


Dj Zulu said:


> Karen Carpenter had a magical voice and I've always loved them and Captain and Tenille (sp) pretty much all the artists on A&M and IRS Records.
> 
> She was also a pretty good drummer, she's no Meg White but she held her own.
> 
> Favorite Carpenter song: Superstar (Luther Vandross covered it and they are both equally as good)


Dj, I'm a huge fan of theirs. Her voice was like pure honey, sweet and rich. I have a few of their albums and have, or had, many of their songs memorized -- Superstar being one of my faves, along with Rainy Days and Mondays. There is a keen sadness underlying many of their songs, and in retrospect, I suppose we can see why.

And BTW, your love of the Carpenters doesn't surprise me. Good Djs have a through knowledge of music, and eclectic tastes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2007)

I graduated from High School with a GPA of 1.7 

and

I graduated from College 10 years later with a GPA of 3.0


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> Dj, I'm a huge fan of theirs. Her voice was like pure honey, sweet and rich. I have a few of their albums and have, or had, many of their songs memorized -- Superstar being one of my faves, along with Rainy Days and Mondays. There is a keen sadness underlying many of their songs, and in retrospect, I suppose we can see why.
> 
> And BTW, your love of the Carpenters doesn't surprise me. Good Djs have a through knowledge of music, and eclectic tastes.



Thanks Tina and I agree with what you said, I don't think the Carpenter's made a bad song.

I've never throw on any Carpenters where I've spinned at though though one time I put on Robert John's "Sad Eyes", of course the next song I threw on was "Panic" by the Smiths.

Oh and I'm a diehard Disco fan too


----------



## UberAris (Jun 22, 2007)

I read books constantly for enjoyment


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 22, 2007)

I am an avid reader.
I am very radical iconoclast.
My personality type is either INFJ or INFP.
My favorite song is One in a Million You.
I seem to really like reading fantasy novels about 7,8 or 9 heroes on a quest to stop evil forces. Right now I am really enjoying the Dragonlance series.
I love to eat but my figure does not reflect that.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 22, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> Thanks Tina and I agree with what you said, I don't think the Carpenter's made a bad song.



I love love love Karen Carpenters voice - but, ah, 'Calling Occupants...' I can definitely live without...

Tracey xx


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't like to cook.
I graduated cum laude from Abilene Christian University.
I'd rather work at home.
I've been married for almost 29 years.
I don't have children.
I love to watch figure ice skating.


~Punkin


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 22, 2007)

I am one BAD ASS drummer. 

I am very emotional, especially when it comes to my children.

I collect baseball cards.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 22, 2007)

...that I'm really into healthy eating, particularly whole foods.

...that I've always wanted to look tough and have full arm sleeves of tattoos

...I want to ride bikes and be good at it. (That's really hard to know if you're watching my lay around the house in my sloth).


----------



## wrench13 (Jun 22, 2007)

1)That I am a proffesional Pirate

2) That I've read the Encyclopedia Britanica, at least 2x, all 28 books. 

3) That I believe the human mind/spirit is the largest un-tapped resource in this universe and that I have first hand experience that telekenisis/astral projection/telepathy are 100% real.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2007)

wrench13 said:


> 2) That I've read the Encyclopedia Britanica, at least 2x, all 28 books.



You need to post this over in the nerd thread and pawn us all


----------



## DebbieBBW (Jun 22, 2007)

I speak fluent spanish. 

I don't like to cook. 

I LOVE tatoos (but don't have any.) 

I'm 35...(well maybe that one is wishful thinking!..hehe) 

I have a 16 and 14 yr old child, this I know for sure is always a surprise to people. 

I'm a nudist when it's legal, now matter what size the others around me might be. 

I'm very active and flexible and eat pretty healthy as well.


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 22, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I love love love Karen Carpenters voice - but, ah, 'Calling Occupants...' I can definitely live without...



When it came out, I was too young to know that she had a crush on Steven Spielberg (it was released soon after _Close Encounters Of The Third Kind._ That song grew on me


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You need to post this over in the nerd thread and pawn us all



*Siren Sounds*

Miss Caroline, I'm afraid that the nerd police are going to have to arrest you. The word you were looking for is "pwn," which is not an abbreviation of "pawn," but rather an intentional typo for "own." 

We've decided to let you off with a warning this time, but next time there may be a fine imposed and/or community service.

Have a nice day.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 22, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> When it came out, I was too young to know that she had a crush on Steven Spielberg (it was released soon after _Close Encounters Of The Third Kind._ That song grew on me



The original recording of "Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft" was by the band (and on a *great* album) Klaatu. Fun info about the song on wiki. 

Rumored to be The Beatles working anonymously, Klaatu was actually a Canadian progressive rock band whose members weren't revealed until their 4th album.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Siren Sounds*
> 
> Miss Caroline, I'm afraid that the nerd police are going to have to arrest you. The word you were looking for is "pwn," which is not an abbreviation of "pawn," but rather an intentional typo for "own."
> 
> ...




You have to give me points though for not screaming OWNED like the dumbass kids in yahoo


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 23, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> finish the sentence.



That I'm very old fashioned in lots of ways. I know how to can, make preserves, quilt, crochet, cross stitch, and love making breads and stuff from scratch. I'm also a great handy woman and I wield a mean drill!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 23, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> "Panic" by the Smiths.
> 
> Oh and I'm a diehard Disco fan too



Love that song.... gah.


----------



## jamie (Jun 23, 2007)

- That I am almost always sleepy because I don't sleep well through the night. I have lots of nightmares. I always have since I was a child and can't seem to figure out what to do about them. i have tried sleeping medication, and even consulted one of the psych practitioners at my office to work out some sort of mindset tricks..at this point...no luck.

- I also found out recently that people were surprised to find out that I am such a fan of shape note singing. I was having a conversation with someone at work the other day and she had never heard of it and was surprised that I had such an interest in it once I explained to her what I meant. I worked at a museum dedicated to Appalachia as my summer job for a couple of years in college (a very mountain traditional school) and really fell in love with the music.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 23, 2007)

- i'm a trained cagefighter
- i love reading, particularly poetry
- i love all kinds of music, but most of all rap
- my father is in a fairly successful rock group
- but i get my biceps from my mother
- my passion will always be art


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> That I've appeared nude on national tv....
> 
> Tracey xx




hot :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Leesa (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking at my red hair, fair skin, and freckles, you'd think I'm mostly Irish, but I'm more Lithuanian than Irish. 



Labas! My mom is Lithuanian.


----------



## Esme (Jun 23, 2007)

-You'd never guess that I spend a ridiculous amout of time watching real-life crime programs like _Cold Case Files, New Detectives, Forensic Files, American Justice, Case Files of Dr. Dayle Hinman_... all are fascinating to me. I won't, however, watch CSI programs. I like the real cops to catch real criminals!

-I'd loooooooooove to have Stacy and Clinton catch me and do a makeover, even though I'm a clothes horse and think I have a pretty good sense of style.


----------

